# How I light my AMNPS w/ video link



## scootermagoo

I have a link to my youtube video of me lighting my AMNPS.








Enjoy!


----------



## Bearcarver

Nice video, Scooter!!!

Awesome way of lighting it fast !!!

I accomplish the same thing, but it takes me a lot longer.

I light it with my torch, and then blow on it every few minutes, in the direction of the bottom of the unburned pellets, until I get a real deep, good sized cigar-like cherry going. This could take up to 20 minutes, but that occurs while I am also doing other things too..

Then & only then is it ready to put in the smoker.

The way you light yours, and the way I light mine, makes it stay lit until we either put it out, or it runs out of fuel. I am always telling people how to light it, because most people don't get it lit properly before they put it in the smoker, and then it goes out on them.

I could never emphasize enough getting it lit properly in the first place, if people want it to keep smoking.

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## veryolddog

Great video.

The only difference for me is that I use a blow torch for 15 seconds. That seems to do the job.


----------



## seenred

Great video, Scott!

I don't have one of those cool heat guns (Tool Envy!), so like Bear,  after I get it going nicely with a torch, I just blow on mine until I have that nice hot cherry.  Then, just for good measure, I'll hit it with the torch again to ensure it's really, Really red-hot.  Always takes me at least 10 minutes before I'm convinced its ready to go in the smoker.

Red


----------



## njfoses

Ever have issues with the adjacent row catching fire while lighting?


----------



## Bearcarver

njfoses said:


> Ever have issues with the adjacent row catching fire while lighting?


No, but if you let your torch stray to the next row, it could.

Bear


----------



## scootermagoo

njfoses said:


> Ever have issues with the adjacent row catching fire while lighting?


Nope, there is enough separation in the tray that it's not a problem.

EDIT:  I did have it jump rows from an overenthusiastic lighting recently.  The cure: fill the starter row, then light.  Once it's started, fill up the remaining rows.


----------



## njfoses

After seeing your video i bought a cheap wagner heat gun today.  Had an issue at first with the second row of pellets starting to ignite which im sure was due to me having to much fun with the heat gun.  Worked really well to get the amnps lit quickly and reliably!


----------



## oldschoolbbq

As I say.....


----------



## jrod62

nice video,

I lit mine with the weber lighter cubes,


----------



## mneeley490

Nice idea. I'm going to have to get me one of those heat guns. The propane torch alone doesn't always do it.


----------



## pgsmoker64

Love it Scott!  Great job on the video.  I especially enjoyed the popups commenting on the narrative, etc.  Nicely done.

Additionally, I really like the name of your smoker although I'm sure it has some folks flashing back or going into anti-drug mode but I take it for what it is...a great play on words (a pun for you English majors)

Super!

Bill


----------



## 173rdherd

finally going to use my amnps in my mes30 Saturday to smoke a turkey and am using your video for my first lightoff. I hope to be posting the most awesome review ever on  Sunday for Todd's product........Any videos on converting an MES40(new) to permanent pellet use?


----------



## mneeley490

173rdherd said:


> finally going to use my amnps in my mes30 Saturday to smoke a turkey and am using your video for my first lightoff. I hope to be posting the most awesome review ever on  Sunday for Todd's product........Any videos on converting an MES40(new) to permanent pellet use?


Type "mailbox+mod" in the search field, and you will find many threads on the subject.

I will be modifying mine this weekend.


----------



## artfulcoyote

Hey Scooter, thanks for posting this video on starting the fire... :)


----------



## themole

Seen, just use the wifes hair dryer. Does the same thing, just not as much heat. The pellets are already burning, the fast air across them is what gets the cherry glowing.


----------



## meatpacker

Seems I saw a guy use a NEW soldering iron to light his


----------



## mneeley490

meatpacker said:


> Seems I saw a guy use a NEW soldering iron to light his


That seems kinda slow. Might as well use a magnifying glass...


----------



## navier

I have been using this method now myself. Works a treat but I was having trouble with the second row lighting without me knowing about it.

Just like Scooter stated above. Light one row, get it glowing hot then fill the rest. Never a problem since.

Heat guns are always on dirt cheap somewhere. Maybe Todd should package as a unit purchase along with the mini torch...lol


----------



## jted

I have a MES 30 and follow the guide lines from Tod and have never had a problem lighting my AMPS but stopping it is another matter. I just use the Propane torch that came with it light the open end for about 1 min and then let it burn. When it has a good cherry ember  I blow out the flame and place it on the left of the chip tray holder. I have had the second row light but figure I over filled the tray.  I open the chip tray loader 1.5 inches for the draft and let it go. Good luck I don't think you really need the heat gun. If you need the heat gun you need more draft I always keep my vent open and have no problems.  Jim


----------



## rabbithutch

I wonder if SWMBO's hair dryer would work as well as the wagner heat gun?  Don't tell her, but I'm gonna try it on the next burn.

Todd told me to spritz the first couple inches of pellets with alcohol (no odor no taste) before hitting them with the propane torch.  I use this method and apply the torch until I have a good flame and a cherry spot.

The only time I've ever had the burn jump rows was when I overfilled a row and a burning ember fell across the divider.  Be careful not to overfill the rows and you should be OK.


----------



## turick

Watched this video but didn't read the replies until just now, but I had the same idea as some and substituted the hot air gun with a hair drier.  Never achieved the jet engine sound like in the video, but it produced a super hot bed of coals and I was able to stick my AMNPS in the smoker after about 1.5 minutes vs the 10 minute burn that came with the instructions.


----------



## bugz13

rabbithutch said:


> I wonder if SWMBO's hair dryer would work as well as the wagner heat gun? Don't tell her, but I'm gonna try it on the next burn.
> 
> Todd told me to spritz the first couple inches of pellets with alcohol (no odor no taste) before hitting them with the propane torch. I use this method and apply the torch until I have a good flame and a cherry spot.
> 
> The only time I've ever had the burn jump rows was when I overfilled a row and a burning ember fell across the divider. Be careful not to overfill the rows and you should be OK.


The hair dryer works great... I absconded with the ex's a year ago and have been using it successfully with my AMNPS ever since.


----------



## jted

In  Nov of 2013 I posted that I used a propane torch to to light my pellets. Since Then I needed to solder some pipe so I bought a benzine torch. I tried it on the Amnps and It Did NOT work well. I  had very little success with it. I quickly went back to pre heating my pellets in the tray while pre heating and then going by Todd instructions. What a deference propane makes     JTED


----------



## jag reddog

Hello everyone,I had no luck getting mine to start with a long candle lighter.But I figured it wouldn't work.I don't have a propane torch.Anyone recommend a good one that's worth the money so I don't have to explain to the other half about me spending more money just to light a smoker(LOL).

Thinking the torch plus her hair dryer should work.I couldn't get it lit this weekend for some baby back ribs so I reverted to the back my apple chips for my MES.Still came out good,but im dying to see the difference versus pellets - chips.

Thanks


----------



## jag reddog

Just a quick follow up while I  was web searching.Heres a hand held torch but its butane instead of propane.Recommend -yes no ?I really like the handheld type like in the video.


----------



## Bearcarver

Jag ReDDoG said:


> Just a quick follow up while I  was web searching.Heres a hand held torch but its butane instead of propane.Recommend -yes no ?I really like the handheld type like in the video.


That's what I use when I light my AMNS when using Sawdust.

The Propane torch blows the sawdust out of the AMNS too easy.

The Butane torch doesn't have the balls to give a real good light to the pellets in my AMNPS.

So----Propane for lighting Pellets.

And----Butane for lighting Dust.

IMHO,

Bear


----------



## jted

Once again Bear is right on the money. Propane for me and not the short fat bottles.  I like the slender long bottles. There is no real difference in price but I like the thin ones better. Also I can tell the wife's propane from mine.


----------



## Bearcarver

jted said:


> Once again Bear is right on the money. Propane for me and not the short fat bottles. I like the slender long bottles. There is no real difference in price but I like the thin ones better. Also I can tell the wife's propane from mine.


LOL-----Looks like we're a little different.

I get the short fat bottle, called "Fat Boy", because I have to set it on my porch railing, and they don't fall over as easy as the tall thin ones.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## wingzofsteel

Thank you for the tip. Although I never had my amaznps go out, this to saves me about half of my butane. I smoked a rib eye roast on my Smokin-IT no. 1 on Friday using this method. Thanks again.


----------



## jag reddog

Thanks everyone for your advice- propane it is.Ok if I can beg atleast one more time,can anyone link to a reasonably priced propane setup that you guys use?Ive  looked around,but Im a total newbie on whats best.I know im over thinking it.But I just want to buy a good one.

Thanks -ill get this right eventually.lol


----------



## docktoo

Good video.  The heat gun blower really does a good job getting it going strong.

I've found opening the chip loader a bit makes sure it keeps going initially, but then close it down or it gets going too much.


----------



## Bearcarver

Jag ReDDoG said:


> Thanks everyone for your advice- propane it is.Ok if I can beg atleast one more time,can anyone link to a reasonably priced propane setup that you guys use?Ive  looked around,but Im a total newbie on whats best.I know im over thinking it.But I just want to buy a good one.
> 
> Thanks -ill get this right eventually.lol


Here's the kind I like. (Below)

It's not the cheapest, because it has a trigger start.

It's a PITA having to use a separate starter to light one.

You can get a bare bones manual start for probably about $19.

Link:

http://www.lowes.ca/torch-kits/bern...ing-quickfire-propane-torch-kit_g1342798.html

Bear


----------



## backyardboss

Bearcarver said:


> Here's the kind I like. (Below)
> 
> It's not the cheapest, because it has a trigger start.
> 
> It's a PITA having to use a separate starter to light one.
> 
> You can get a bare bones manual start for probably about $19.
> 
> Link:
> 
> http://www.lowes.ca/torch-kits/bern...ing-quickfire-propane-torch-kit_g1342798.html
> 
> Bear


Bear beat me to it. This is the "next generation" from the old model I have but even at 20+yrs old the thing works pretty great.  Solid brass fittings all around, I too use the fat bottles for stability sitting them down on the table rail etc.

30 Bucks for the torch and it should last  nearly forever. Another 7-8 for a couple of tanks and you should be set for some time unless you;re firing up the amnps or the tube (that's what I use) all the time.


----------



## jag reddog

Once again everyone helps out!Ive personally made a few mishaps in my smoking history of buying stuff as she calls it.This time I think im good.I also own a charbroil barrel grill.Best part about the amaz-n ps is that you can use it in either(duh).

Ill post my follow up hopefully this weekend.So glad I joined this community.peace

Thanks


----------



## rickyldd

For the guys that use propane .....do you keep the tank screwed to the torch.....does it leak out ? I got too lazy to unscrew tank and mine leaked out.


----------



## jted

Rickyldd said:


> For the guys that use propane .....do you keep the tank screwed to the torch.....does it leak out ? I got too lazy to unscrew tank and mine leaked out.


 Ricky, I too found that my propane tank leaked. At the time I was using the fat boy type (I stole it from my wife's stash). I don't think it was the tank as much as I think it was the torch head. I found my new Manuel light  torch head at a Ace store when I was buying the tall bottles of Propane. Now I remove the torch from the bottle and have been using the same bottle since September. Maybe 16-20 smokes. That's my mileage not every ones.      Jted


----------



## Bearcarver

So far I've never found the need to remove my bottles from the head.

Bear


----------



## backyardboss

I always remove the tank, simply because it will be probably at least a week until I use it again. No need to take the risk of draining the tank and lord knows we don't need anymore gas leaking out around this place.


----------



## Bearcarver

I just did a search on "Bernzamatic torches leaking".

It appears as though there are a lot more tanks leaking when unattached than when attached. That was my original suspicion.

I can't give you a Link, because of forum rules, however here is one of the many comments I found:

*I just leave the torch on and close the valve good, 
because I have had leaking tanks. I've also noticed this on those green Coleman propane tanks. Everyone of those I have ever used and had to disconnect (to pack up the lantern or stove) has leaked completely empty.*

Bear


----------



## pilch

Scooter, thanks for this info, couldn't have come at a better time.

Used my AMNPS for the first time yesterday but couldn't keep the sucker alight so hence no smoke in the chicken wings last night.

Off to the shed to put the AMNPS through its paces so as I have it right for the next time.

Cheers from Down Under


----------



## brazosbrian

Docktoo said:


> Good video.  The heat gun blower really does a good job getting it going strong.
> 
> I've found opening the chip loader a bit makes sure it keeps going initially, but then close it down or it gets going too much.



So true.  Cracking the door open to get things going on my wood stove works great too.., same technique. 

Word to the wise on using the wife's blow dryer... Lighting pellets is not what they were designed for.  If held too close to something, it'll get too hot and will blow its heat fuse. Heat guns, harbor freight etc, are much cheaper and tougher.


----------



## bosse

I was just searching over the forum and saw this thread. I utilize a MAP torch, works flawlessly. I use it for soldering occasionally so that's all I had available... it's also great for sous-vide charring!


----------



## craig2387

Great video, thanks for sharing.


----------



## ggrib

Using MES 30

My AMPS went out yesterday. I had followed the ideas in the forum but it went out in about 20-25 minutes.  I had the old wood adding gizmo half out and upside down. So remembering how coal fires burn underground for years, I lit the end again [propane torch] then went to the underside and lit about the first 3". Put the AMNPS back in place. AMNPS was above the water pan hole, no water pan. And then took the wood adder out.  Worked fine the rest of smoke.Not sure if it was the underside burn or taking the loader completely out. But it worked.


----------



## Bearcarver

ggrib said:


> Using MES 30
> 
> My AMPS went out yesterday. I had followed the ideas in the forum but it went out in about 20-25 minutes.  I had the old wood adding gizmo half out and upside down. So remembering how coal fires burn underground for years, I lit the end again [propane torch] then went to the underside and lit about the first 3". Put the AMNPS back in place. AMNPS was above the water pan hole, no water pan. And then took the wood adder out.  Worked fine the rest of smoke.Not sure if it was the underside burn or taking the loader completely out. But it worked.


Since it sounds like you have a Generation #2 MES, I would say it could be some of both, but IMHO it's getting a big Cigar-like Cherry going in the bottom that's the most important, so I would say the 3" burn in the bottom helped the most.

Bear


----------

